# [Suche] Muster für Photoshop 6



## onlinespion (10. September 2001)

HI!

Ich versuch mich gerade an einem Kettentut und da brauch ich ein metall oder rost Muster!
Wo kann ich mir sowas zusätzliches saugen?

THX!


----------



## MsvP (10. September 2001)

*Büddää schön!*

Habs angehängt!

Ach ja, wie du die bilder in Muster machst weißt du?!

Dein Msv P!!


----------



## onlinespion (10. September 2001)

*daanke schhööönnn*

sagmal kann man andere Muster auch gleich in Photoshop einbauen also zu den standart Mustern hinzufügen?


----------



## MsvP (10. September 2001)

*weiß nicht ob du das so meinst aber...*

Wenn du es so meinst wie ich dneke, dann musst du das bild öffnen, dann einmal STRG + A drücken um das ganze Bild zu makieren, und dann auf BEARBEITEN, MUSTER FESTLEGEN!

Dann müsste es autmatisch als muster gespeichertw erden, udn du müsstest bei dem Füllwerkzeug, udn den fülloptionen drauf zu greifen können!

Dein Msv P!!!


----------

